# Ronnie Coleman no longer with BSN



## Arnold (May 17, 2011)

*via Twitter:
*
*BigRon08 *  Ronnie Coleman                                               
    Inquisitive tweet? Hey guys  since I'm no longer endorsing BSN, I'm  thinking about starting my own  supplement company. What you guys think?


----------



## primo33333 (May 18, 2011)

hmm.. did not now that


----------



## jay83 (May 21, 2011)

he should start his own company


----------



## Leave (May 21, 2011)

Only if he's smart enough to let someone more qualified run it, which is doubtful.


----------



## jlacap (May 21, 2011)

Leave said:


> Only if he's smart enough to let someone more qualified run it, which is doubtful.



would you like to challenge me in a quiz bowl?


----------



## Leave (May 21, 2011)

Please elaborate.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 22, 2011)

is he still a cop? if so I'm still not a fan.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

I will only buy it if its called "YeaH Buddy, Supps!"


----------



## minimal (May 23, 2011)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> I will only buy it if its called "YeaH Buddy, Supps!"



i approve this message


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2011)

He should spruik the use of gears for getting jacked


----------



## Hench (May 23, 2011)

^^ I heard theCaptn takes his BSN supps via enema.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 23, 2011)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> I will only buy it if its called "YeaH Buddy, Supps!"



His pre-workout will be called "nuthin but a peanut," and his fat loss supp will be called "light weight baby!"

I almost forgot, his protein will be "good ole-protein"


----------



## MegaTron (May 23, 2011)

Yes he is starting his own Supps. Yeah Buddy means Mo money


----------



## Hawkins (May 23, 2011)

youngblood19 said:


> really sucks


 
Yep, a totally overrated individual.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 24, 2011)

Hawkins said:


> Yep, a totally overrated individual.



How is he an over-rated individual? I can understand someone saying they don't like someone for whatever reason, or they are a jerk, or whatever, but 8 straight olympias is not over-rated.


----------



## M A N C H I L D (May 24, 2011)

I'm just guessing, but maybe that guy meant Coleman was spoonfed many of those undeserving O. titles.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 24, 2011)

he was easily the biggest dude on stage, so in that regard he earned them, but I think a lot of people wish someone with more aesthetics (Dexter) would have taken some of them.


----------



## Perdido (May 24, 2011)

Say what you want about Coleman but some things are undeniable:
He was a legend in his own time and he probably has enough money (most likely more than many of us will see in our lifetime) to do whatever he wants for the rest of his life.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 24, 2011)

M A N C H I L D said:


> I'm just guessing, but maybe that guy meant Coleman was spoonfed many of those undeserving O. titles.



I don't know how you can say that. Which years are you talking about? The only one that I could  see being a possible arguement, would be 2001 when Jay Cutler was in phenomenal condition. Coleman was a better bodybuilder than cutler, in my opinion.


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

Coleman wasn't good in 2001, 02, 04, or 07. He just weird looking, no calves. GH belly. Subpar shoulders.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2011)

Perhaps his own brand of "special" injectable vitamins.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 24, 2011)

youngblood19 said:


> really sucks


Today size rules in the Olympia, not aesthetics.  Coleman = biggest guy on stage = winner of 8 olympia titles.  And until your sporting 24 inch arms, 36 inch legs, 22 inch calves with a 36 inch waist, then you have no business saying he sucks


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> And until your sporting 24 inch arms, 36 inch legs, 22 inch calves with a 36 inch waist, then you have no business saying he sucks


 
Seriously? That is so irrational. The overvalue of size is why physique was brought into play.
Ashame that people who really don't understand the concept of bodybuilding are running the federation.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 24, 2011)

Warlord! said:


> Seriously? That is so irrational. The overvalue of size is why physique was brought into play.
> Ashame that people who really don't understand the concept of bodybuilding are running the federation.


Its not irrational 99.9% of the population could not get to that size with all the drugs in the world.  And Mr.Olympia is supposed to be the best built human being in the world correct?  Well Coleman was the biggest ( which is what the judges wanted, so thats what he gave them) bodybuilder for 8 years in a row.  If they started giving the title to the lean proportionate guys ( dexter Jackson) then he would have changed his look or he would have lost.  Im not saying he should have won them all. but im not against the mass monsters like most people today are.  And as far as my comment I dont think you can rationally say that an 8 time Mr Olympia "sucks"


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Its not irrational 99.9% of the population could not get to that size with all the drugs in the world. And Mr.Olympia is supposed to be the best built human being in the world correct?


 
Sorry but IFBB contestants don't even come close to this standard, otherwise they would be mainstream and discussed daily.


----------



## juggernaut (May 24, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Today size rules in the Olympia, not aesthetics.  Coleman = biggest guy on stage = winner of 8 olympia titles.  And until your sporting 24 inch arms, 36 inch legs, 22 inch calves with a 36 inch waist, then you have no business saying he sucks



I'm bigger than you. You suck a rhinos cock. He's entitled to his opinion, as am I, as are you.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm bigger than you. You suck a rhinos cock. He's entitled to his opinion, as am I, as are you.


I suck rhino cock?  haha no need to talk shit because your a mod there big guy.  This isnt anything goes I thought a mod would know the rules?  hmmm abuse of power?  dont let the juice get to your head, a large ego wont get you very far.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> I suck rhino cock?  haha no need to talk shit because your a mod there big guy.  This isnt anything goes I thought a mod would know the rules?  hmmm abuse of power?  dont let the juice get to your head, a large ego wont get you very far.



Just stating an opinion. Abuse of power? Nah. If I banned you, then that would be abuse of power, sparky. 
Me personally? I didnt think he was a great example of bodybuilding. I believe Yates and Haney had it right, and then the medical technology just blew what was then thought of as "freak" out of the water. I dont like the king kong freak look, as most of my bbing clients know, I believe in symmetry, then size. 
I think Cutler (who is a douchebag, having met him at the Arnold), and Ronnie (funny guy, good personality) are two terrible trends to follow in bodybuilding. Had Ronnie slimmed down to where he was at his first O win, I would agree that he was and is, by far the better champion. Now, they both look cartoonish. 
Again, these are my opinions, and like assholes, everyone has one.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 25, 2011)

alright Juggernaut I understand your point.  Coleman is not a great example of a bodybuilder.  Shitty symmetry, all size.  Like you said hopefully bodybuilding will not continue with this trend or we will have 350 pound men with 8 packs and massive HGH guys stepping onto the stage.


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

and to illustrate my point, look at these photos of him throughout his career:


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 25, 2011)

I personally saw Ronnie on stage at the 04 Olympia, and he looked terrible. HUGE, but terrible. No symmetry, didn't look like what in my opinion a bodybuilder should look like. But he was huge. Yates to me is the best example of a bodybuilder, but even he had contests where he was off. It's all based on opinion, yours, mine and the judges who the best is.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 25, 2011)

Yeah he is huge.  Theyre only gonna get bigger from here on out if the judges dont start giving the title to the aesthetic guys.


----------



## Warlord! (May 25, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> alright Juggernaut I understand your point. Coleman is not a great example of a bodybuilder. Shitty symmetry, all size. Like you said hopefully bodybuilding will not continue with this trend or we will have 350 pound men with 8 packs and massive HGH guys stepping onto the stage.


 
Someone with the handle Livebig on a BBing site isn't obsessed with size huh?

Yeah right.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 25, 2011)

Warlord! said:


> Someone with the handle Livebig on a BBing site isn't obsessed with size huh?
> 
> Yeah right.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Nadar (May 26, 2011)

^ Is that an alien? ^


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 26, 2011)

Nadar said:


> ^ Is that an alien? ^



Maybe...his mucularity is out of this world!!


----------



## cflores22290 (May 26, 2011)

Prince said:


> *via Twitter:
> *
> *BigRon08 *  Ronnie Coleman
> Inquisitive tweet? Hey guys  since I'm no longer endorsing BSN, I'm  thinking about starting my own  supplement company. What you guys think?



wow this is interesting...


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Maybe...his mucularity is out of this world!!



Actually, it's a chemical assisted physique. Trust me.


----------



## trapzilla (May 27, 2011)

How can you all say Ronnie had no symmertry and then still big up Arnie! if there was ever a bodybuilder with poor symmertry it was him.

Subpar shoulders are ya'll serious?

Ronnie and Jay both have great symmetry, granted in his last appearance ronnie's lats were imbalanced due to a surgery.

In terms of calves all african american bodybuilders struggle with calf development, that is genetic issue. 

I bet most of you would also hate on Kai Greene aswell right?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Actually, it's a chemical assisted physique. Trust me.



You can't seriously think this guy did steroids??!!? He's as natural as they come. All he took was creatine, liver pills, and nitro tech!!

Please don't insult our intelligence,  we know he's not natural. That doesn't mean he wasn't the best bodybuilder on the competing during his time. 

Well, don't worry you all will get a chance to bag on him some more in december when he does the masters.


----------



## Livebig14 (May 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Actually, it's a chemical assisted physique. Trust me.


you mean Ronnie Coleman, the 5 foot 11 300 pound muscle bound monster isnt natural??????????????  It cant be!  I thought all you had to do was eat your vegetables and drink protein shakes to get like that! lol We understand you are a mod and know your shit very well, but cmon man I think its extremely obvious that Mr.Coleman partakes in the usage of illegal steroids.


----------



## juggernaut (May 27, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> you mean Ronnie Coleman, the 5 foot 11 300 pound muscle bound monster isnt natural??????????????  It cant be!  I thought all you had to do was eat your vegetables and drink protein shakes to get like that! lol We understand you are a mod and know your shit very well, but cmon man I think its extremely obvious that Mr.Coleman partakes in the usage of illegal steroids.



I swear, I wouldn't lie.


----------



## Nadar (May 27, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> That doesn't mean he wasn't the best bodybuilder on the competing during his time.


 
A subjective opinion at best.


----------



## Nadar (May 27, 2011)

Bigbully100678 said:


> Maybe...his mucularity is out of this world!!


 
As are most meatheads in the IFBB.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 27, 2011)

Nadar said:


> A subjective opinion at best.



Well a panel of judges concurred during his record 25 wins. You're right it is subjective, everything in this world is except for two. Death and taxes, aside from that nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## Nadar (May 28, 2011)

The judges are puppets of a high power who's last name starts with a (W). + his cronies.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah Weider is part of the New World Order. It's upon us. Anyway...


Is he still a cop, anyone?


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 28, 2011)

He hasn't been a cop for 10 years.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 28, 2011)

damn I feel like an idiot now for hating him


----------



## Nadar (Jun 1, 2011)

Cop or not, its easy and very rational to hate an overhyped, excessively worshipped oaf.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 6, 2011)

Nadar said:


> Cop or not, its easy and very rational to hate an overhyped, excessively worshipped oaf.


 
You gonna justify or back up that statment Nadar?


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 6, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> is he still a cop? if so I'm still not a fan.



He is not a cop anymore, no. Wonder why he is no longer with BSN..


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jun 6, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> He is not a cop anymore, no. Wonder why he is no longer with BSN..



Yeah, I wonder why he's no longer backing them as well.


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I personally saw Ronnie on stage at the 04 Olympia, and he looked terrible. HUGE, but terrible. No symmetry, didn't look like what in my opinion a bodybuilder should look like. But he was huge. Yates to me is the best example of a bodybuilder, but even he had contests where he was off. It's all based on opinion, yours, mine and the judges who the best is.



Ronnie and Dorian have got to be 2 of the strongest IFBB pro's in history.  I've worked out next to Cutler a lot, not impressed with his working loads at all, but the guy is massive...

most of my leg training is based off Dorian's style of high volume and high reps and training to eccentric failure..


----------

